# Mecker.- und Selbstbelobigungsarien in den Tips



## Anni6y (5. April 2008)

Frage an euch: Was haltet ihr von Leuten die in den Tips nur rummeckern und sich selbstbeweihräuchern, nach dem Motto ich habs mit lv bei diesem oder jenem mob geschafft und was seit ihr doch für schlaffies!
Bedenkt doch es ist nur ein Spiel und nicht das Leben!
Vielen Dank auch an all jene die uns Unwissenden hier helfen, auch mir!
Gruß anni​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (5. April 2008)

es ist nunmal ein forum. und wenn du die comments in den quest- oder itemlisten meinst. ja, da tümmeln sich ab und zu mal ein paar helden.

einfach minus hinter, oder total ignorieren.


----------



## Lil-Bounce11 (5. April 2008)

das sind meist die leute wo im rl nichts reissen und selbst immer ganz weit unten stehn. die wo im rl selbst immer was gesagt bekommen, von ihrem chef etc.
und versuchen dann ein bisschen autorität in einem SPIEL zu ergattern.

steh über sowas drüber, da du älter, reifer und intelligenter bist als diese art von menschen.

das leben ist mehr als WoW


----------



## Panasori (5. April 2008)

Lil-Bounce11 schrieb:


> das sind meist die leute wo im rl nichts reissen und selbst immer ganz weit unten stehn. die wo im rl selbst immer was gesagt bekommen, von ihrem chef etc.
> und versuchen dann ein bisschen autorität in einem SPIEL zu ergattern.
> 
> steh über sowas drüber, da du älter, reifer und intelligenter bist als diese art von menschen.
> ...



 genau und diese spieler wollen auch ü18 server!


----------



## der_alf (5. April 2008)

Von mir aus können die Administratoren alle solche Beiträge löschen. Kaum ein "richtiger Tip" ist manchmal zu finden - die Koordinaten meistens und das war es denn auch schon. Flamerei, Beleidigungen usw sollten noch schneller mitsamt dem Account gelöscht werden.

Wünschenswert wären bei vielen Mobs auch mal die Laufwege, Spawnorte und -intervalle, richtige Taktiken, Immunitäten und Schwächen usw.

Immerhin gibt es einige, die dies sehr gut und schnell machen - insofern ein dickes Danke an die echte Helfer!


----------



## Tikume (5. April 2008)

Es gibt die Möglichkeit nach Bewertung zu sortieren und schlechte Bewertungen auszublenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (5. April 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Es gibt die Möglichkeit nach Bewertung zu sortieren und schlechte Bewertungen auszublenden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



echt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich sollte mich doch mal mehr mit em forum beschäftigen das wäre ne echte hilfe die schlechten kommentar auszublenden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
danke für den tip  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (5. April 2008)

Naja, es gibt halt Leute, meißt mit kleinerem Genital, die ihre Selbstbestätigung in den Kommentaren brauchen und dann sowas niederschreiben.
Mach doch einfach den Bewertungsfilter an, dann musst du den Müll genau wie ich nicht lesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (5. April 2008)

David schrieb:


> Naja, es gibt halt Leute, meißt mit kleinerem Genital


...oder zu kleinen taurenwaffen



Lil-Bounce11 schrieb:


> das sind meist die leute wo im rl nichts reissen und selbst immer ganz weit unten stehn. die wo im rl selbst immer was gesagt bekommen, *von ihrem chef* etc.
> und versuchen dann ein bisschen autorität in einem SPIEL zu ergattern.
> 
> steh über sowas drüber, *da du älter*, reifer und intelligenter *bist* als diese art von menschen.
> ...


ist das nicht ne beleidigung?^^

und bitte,es heisst _,die_ bzw. _,welche_ ,nicht _,wo_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> und bitte,es heisst _,die_ bzw. _,welche_ ,nicht _,wo_
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na endlich mal einer, der das weiß. Ich finde es echt schlimm, wenn jemand solch einen Fehler in einem Satz einbaut. Grauenhaft!


----------



## Zorkal (5. April 2008)

Das ist der schlimmste Fehler,wo gibt.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. April 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Das ist der schlimmste Fehler,wo gibt.



/sign mit einem Lachen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (5. April 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Das ist der schlimmste Fehler,wo gibt.


wie würde blizzard sagen? kekeke

-----

lol.


----------



## Lurock (6. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Na endlich mal einer, der das weiß. Ich finde es echt schlimm, wenn jemand solch einen Fehler in einem Satz einbaut. Grauenhaft!


Da gebe ich dir Recht! Ob das ein Fetisch von einigen Usern ist, 
dass sie in jedem Post die Rechtschreibung aufs übelste vergewaltigen müssen?

Aber viel verwunderlicher fande ich, dass es ausgerechnet chopi war, welcher
Lil-Bounce11 berichtigt hat....


----------



## chopi (6. April 2008)

lurock,ich schreibe die richtigen wörter falsch,lil-bounce11 schreibt die falschen  wörter,das ist ein unterschied. und sätze_,wo_ solche fehler drin sind,kann man fast nicht mehr lesen


----------



## rEdiC (6. April 2008)

Wenn du mir jetzt noch erklärst was "Feher" sind dann kann ich deinen Satz vielleicht auch verstehen.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (6. April 2008)

ich versteh nicht,was du meinst


----------



## Lurock (6. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ich versteh nicht,was du meinst


Du weißt genau, was er meint, sonst hättest du es nicht editiert!


----------



## chopi (6. April 2008)

das ist die schlimmste unterstellung,wo ich kenne!


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Es gibt die Möglichkeit nach Bewertung zu sortieren und schlechte Bewertungen auszublenden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



geile sig tikume 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD


----------



## Gwynny (7. April 2008)

Panasori schrieb:


> genau und diese spieler wollen auch ü18 server!


 Hehe, one hitpoint for you!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Gwynny


----------



## Lil-Bounce11 (7. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Na endlich mal einer, der das weiß. Ich finde es echt schlimm, wenn jemand solch einen Fehler in einem Satz einbaut. Grauenhaft!



ich finde es ziemlich schlimm, wenn jemand so zur perfektion neigt. Grauenhaft!
ess tut mier wirklihc leid wenn ich rehctschriebfehler im satz hate, oder etwas nicht der deutschen sprache ausgedrückt habe korrekt.


----------



## Incontemtio (7. April 2008)

Lil-Bounce11 schrieb:


> ich finde es ziemlich schlimm, wenn jemand so zur perfektion neigt. Grauenhaft!



Perfektion &#8800; Texte so zu verfassen, dass es keine Verständnissprobleme gibt.


----------



## chopi (7. April 2008)

ähm du kanst gerne mal nachzählen,wie oft lurock mich wegen rechtschreibung flamt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber dieses ",wo" bringt mich sazu,den satz/post auszulassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

